# free wild hog removal or land to lease



## boarman123 (Feb 5, 2013)

I am offering free wild hog removals from property or lookin for land to lease message me for details


----------



## boarman123 (Feb 6, 2013)

I got a couple of places in lookin to lease some more land


----------



## Boar Hog (Feb 8, 2013)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## boarman123 (Feb 9, 2013)

???


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Feb 10, 2013)

To put it plainly, your not gonna get any takers on that. On the other hand if you said does anybody want to go hoggin with me you would get some responses.


----------



## PURVIS (Feb 11, 2013)

rugerwarrior is breaking it down right the line starts in the rear and the end is around the block i know your new to the forum just read some of the old post and it will explain itself.welcome to gon and good luck.


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Feb 11, 2013)

PURVIS said:


> rugerwarrior is breaking it down right the line starts in the rear and the end is around the block i know your new to the forum just read some of the old post and it will explain itself.welcome to gon and good luck.


LOL.  very true.


----------

